# misión / missão



## hcnd06a

Boa tarde,

Espero que alguem possa me aclara uma dúvida. Eu estou traduzindo uma carta do espanhol ao português (e ao inglés) em que se refere a "misiones", que quer dizer visitas que pessoas de onde eu trabalho vao realizar à cidade pelo trabalho. Em inglés, "mission" só se entende como missão religiosa ou de espião; para uma viagem pelo trabalho se fala "business trip", ou no contexto desta carta, diziam "visit." Em português, missão é a palavra que usam para viagens de negocios (para o trabalho) também, o só leva as conotações que tem em inglés?

Espanhol (original): Una vez XXX reciba la confirmación de la participación de YYY, se acordará el cronograma de ejecución del proceso, programando las fechas de las *misiones* de arranque, priorización, presentación y socialización del Plan de Acción, así como los tiempos para el levantamiento de la información, su respectivo análisis, y el proceso de elaboración y definición del Plan de Acción.

Inglés (minha lingua nativa): 
Once XXX receives confirmation of YYY’s participation, we will create a timeline for the execution of the project, setting dates for the initial *visits*, prioritization, and the presentation and dissemination of the action plan, as well as the timeline for the collection of information, its analysis, and the process of defining and writing the action plan. 

Português (meu intento): 
Uma vez XXX receber a confirmação da participação de YYY, combinará-se o cronograma da execução do processo, agendando as datas das *missões* iniciais, a priorização, e a presentação e a divulgação do plano de ação, assim como os tempos para a coleção de informações, seu análisis, e o processo de elaboração e definição do plano de ação.


----------



## Carfer

Não, a única acepção que me ocorre em que '_missão_' pode ser entendida como _'viagem de trabalho'_ é a situação dos diplomatas, militares ou oficiais públicos enviados para uma finalidade específica e de duração relativamente curta a outro país. Para fins de comércio ou negócio a título privado não é costume chamar-lhe _'missão_'.


----------



## hcnd06a

Obrigada!!


----------



## Outsider

hcnd06a said:


> Uma vez XXX receber a confirmação da participação de YYY, combinará-se o cronograma da execução do processo, agendando as datas das *missões* iniciais, a priorização, e a presentação e a divulgação do plano de ação, assim como os tempos para a coleção de informações, seu análisis, e o processo de elaboração e definição do plano de ação.


As partes a vermelho não estão bem. Algumas provavelmente saberá corrigir sozinho. Se ainda ficar com dúvidas, o melhor é abrir discussões novas.


----------



## Weliton

Perdão, mas é quase impossível a compreensão do texto que está em português.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Não, a única acepção que me ocorre em que '_missão_' pode ser entendida como _'viagem de trabalho'_ é a situação dos diplomatas, militares ou oficiais públicos enviados para uma finalidade específica e de duração relativamente curta a outro país. Para fins de comércio ou negócio a título privado não é costume chamar-lhe _'missão_'.



No Brasil, é possível usar a palavra "missão" para designar uma comitiva privada. Mas com muito critério, para efetivamente não confundir com uma "missão oficial".

Ex.: a missão dos Diretores-Lojistas abre boas perspectivas de negócios...


----------



## hcnd06a

Weliton said:


> Perdão, mas é quase impossível a compreensão do texto que está em português.


 
Então pode ajudar por favor??? Inclui o texto em inglês e em espanhol tambem então não deve ser impossível a compreensão do que estou tentando dizer!


----------



## Weliton

hcnd06a said:


> Então pode ajudar por favor??? Inclui o texto em inglês e em espanhol tambem então não deve ser impossível a compreensão do que estou tentando dizer!



Eu estive observando e tentei fazer uma tradução mais viável:

Uma vez XXX receba a confirmação da participação de YYY, sendo combinado o cronograma da execução do processo, agendando as datas das missões iniciais, priorizando a apresentação e divulgação do plano de ação, assim como o tempo para a coleta de informações para análise, e o processo de elaboração e definição do plano de ação.

Espero ter ajudado!


----------



## pkogan

Oi pessoal!

Gostaria de saber o que vocês acham da seguinte tradução do português para o espanhol:

*Uma alimentação saudável é sua aliada NA MISSÃO DE viver melhor.

Una alimentación saludable es tu aliada PARA/ A LA HORA DE vivir mejor.*


----------



## Carfer

pkogan said:


> Oi pessoal!
> 
> Gostaria de saber o que vocês acham da seguinte tradução do português para o espanhol:
> 
> *Uma alimentação saudável é sua aliada NA MISSÃO DE viver melhor.
> 
> Una alimentación saludable es tu aliada PARA/ A LA HORA DE vivir mejor.*



Parece-me bem. O que me suscita alguma reserva, pelo menos no meu português, é esse uso de '_missão_'. Admito que se possa dizer, mas preferiria _'propósito', 'projecto', objectivo', 'finalidade', 'mira'_ (com as adaptações frásicas que cada uma delas impuser)_. _A_ 'missão' _é um encargo que nos é confiado ou que confiamos a outrem, é enviar ou ser enviado com um objectivo determinado, e neste contexto não me soa muito natural, a não ser forçando um pouco o significado do termo, que se diga assim. Mas bem, não é isso que está em causa e, assim escrita, creio que a tradução interpreta correctamente o sentido da frase.


----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> Parece-me bem. O que me suscita alguma reserva, pelo menos no meu português, é esse uso de '_missão_'. Admito que se possa dizer, mas preferiria _'propósito', 'projecto', objectivo', 'finalidade', 'mira'_ (com as adaptações frásicas que cada uma delas impuser)_._


Eu compreendo perfeitamente o seu ponto vista.
Se calhar, missão envolve mais os outros, fazer algo em prol dos outros.
Talvez se justifique aplicar o termo 'missão', a nós mesmos/próprios, pela importância do significado do substantivo ( Encargo, incumbência, desempenho de um dever ) e do objectivo em si (viver melhor, de forma saudável). Talvez o termo aqui seja aplicado de forma mais figurativa.


----------



## Guigo

Eu e minha esposa assumimos há mais de 1 ano, a _missão_ de tornarmo-nos vegetarianos - estamos conseguindo, não sem dificuldades, tendo em vista as décadas anteriores de consumo de carne. Foi este o termo que usamos: _missão_; parece forte, algo messiânico ou épico. Acho que cabe na conjuntura.


----------



## pkogan

Obrigado a todos pelas respostas! Talvez a expressão EN LA AVENTURA DE, usada aqui na Argentina, seja outra possível tradução que envolve o matiz figurativo/épico mencionado.

*Uma alimentação saudável é sua aliada NA MISSÃO DE viver melhor.

Una alimentación saludable es tu aliada PARA/ A LA HORA DE / EN LA AVENTURA DE vivir mejor.*


----------



## Carfer

Isso já não saberei dizer, claro. Se se tratasse da equivalente portuguesa '_na aventura_', diria que põe mais a tónica no desconhecido, no risco, no inesperado.


----------

